# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  سجل حضورك بكلمة تفاؤل

## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركآته .. 

اللهم صل على محمـد و آل محمـد صلاة باقية دائمة ما دامت
أنوار وجهك الباقي و عجل فرجهم و فرجنا بهم يا كريم
واهلك عدوهم


صبآحكم / مســـآءكم تفاؤل هناآ بهذا الموضوع كل صباح و
عند بدأ النهار سجل حضورك بعبارة تنقلك من حاضر الى مستقبل زاهر جديد ،،
حيث هنا نبث روح جديدة و لأن التفاؤل هو شريان الحياة وله دور كبير في منح الثقة بالنفس وتطوير الذات ،،
وكذلك ابدأ يومك بتفاؤل له تأثير إيجابي على نفسك

هنا نعود ..لنشرق من جديد ..

انا سأبدأ بعبارة جميله تفاؤليه ::
..

السقوط ليس فشلآآآ والدليل علي ذلك سقوط المطر ..
{ ليس العار في أن نسقط .. و لكن 
العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض..}


لا تنسوني من الدعاء
مع تحياتي
*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-09-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-20-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مهما حدث فاحمد الله على كل شيء

ابدا يومك بالاستعانه بالله .... 
ثم الاخذ بالاسباب ... 
ولا تنس الابتسامه فهى شعارك اليوم 


حبي عترة محمد 

طرح حلوو ..سلمت يدينك 

موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انظر دائماً الى الأمام واترك الماضي المألم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*دع ابتسامتك على وجهك حتى وان كانت ابتسامتك مصابه بداء الحزن*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ابسم فالتبسم يطرد الهموم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمعه مضيئة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*((إبتسم للدنيا تبتسم لك))*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*نحن أبناء اليوم وأولادنا أبناء الغد*

----------


## ملاذ الخائفين

تفائلو بالخير تجدوه ...

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

**أحيانا يغرقنا الحزن حتى نعتاد عليه ..
وننسى أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الدنيا حلوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

* من صبر ظفر*

----------


## زَهْر

*ليس الناجح القوي ضحية ظروفه ..

فهو ~ يخلق ~ الظروف الملائمة إن هي انعدمت ..

:)
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتضحك تضحك لك الدنيا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أحياناً لا ننال ما ! نريـــد...
فنحـزن ۈ نتــألم...لگن لماذا لا نفڪر جيداً...
فقد نڪۈن محظۈظيـــن فيـﮯ عـــدم حصۈلنـــا على مــا نريـــد*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*لو تجري جري الوحوش .. غير رزقك ما تحووووش*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الصبر جميل

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*دائماً الغد مشرق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محبــــــــــــه*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الأمل القادم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمووووووووع ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحب عيني الحب

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الحق يعلى ولا يعلى عليه

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

سااصبر حتى الصبر يمل مني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العطاء الحقيقي حينما تعطي ولا تنتظر أي مقابل العطاء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه :)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الامل قارب نخوض به بحر الحياة لنصل الى شاطئ الامان*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الكلمة الحسنة صدقة جارية

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*القلب الحنون لا بد له من قلب أحن يحن عليه*

----------

